# The bratty brave chicken!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The other day i was sittin outside after chores with a star crunch cookie. This lil red sex link made a hit and run and off with my cookie! I had ONE bite out of it! O. N. E. All i could do was call her obsene names and laugh my butt off. Cause chicken with a star crunch runnin amok tryin keep her prize all to sheselfs. Yesterday it was my bbq sammich for lunch. Then. This mornin... sittin outside havin my coffee. Sit it down and this... [email protected]#$&#@ chicken!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too funny!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, she is something! That is hilarious. She just wants to have a little taste:lolgoat:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Wow, she is something! That is hilarious. She just wants to have a little taste:lolgoat:


She just wants to have it all for sheselfs! Hahahahah! My coffee is not sacred from anyone! My irish wolfhound i have to already guard it from. Now the stinkin chicken. I am never gonna get a full cuppa coffee. Lol!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah but, that BBQ sandwich looks mighty good. Wouldn't say no to a bite myself, so who can blame her. (rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yeah but, that BBQ sandwich looks mighty good. Wouldn't say no to a bite myself, so who can blame her. (rofl)


That sammich was good! It was hursey's bbq. I LOVE their hushfluffies. We rarely get food out and when we do i look forward to the treat that it is. . Dang chicken! I am not sure why she has started this crazy of thievin my food lol! But boy howdy she has decided that she likes it.... a lot. Silly bird!

Did you decide if you were gonna add to the monks?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Corner 62 and Church/70? I have decided to leave it as is.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Corner 62 and Church/70? I have decided to leave it as is.


Uhh maybe? Lol! It is the alamance exit off forty then yes on the corner of 70. We have one in mebane too. .


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Have seen it when going to the spay neuter clinic sort of across the road left of the light from 62. Is on the eat there list next time I have to travel that direction. Harbor Freight is close by. Maybe I need a ...? from there. Got a hankering for some pork, well, Hursey pork.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Have seen it when going to the spay neuter clinic sort of across the road left of the light from 62. Is on the eat there list next time I have to travel that direction. Harbor Freight is close by. Maybe I need a ...? from there. Got a hankering for some pork, well, Hursey pork.


Lol. Yep that is it!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

That’s hilarious. Nothing is safe!!!
Pic of wolfhound pleeeeeeeease.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> That's hilarious. Nothing is safe!!!
> Pic of wolfhound pleeeeeeeease.


My darling boy Poseidon.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

These hens have got a tame human!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Poseidon is FABULOUS. :inlove:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:haha:


----------

